# What causes peep rotation?



## helixarcher89 (Jul 18, 2008)

I have this problem too afew months ago as i just switch to shoot compound and making my own new bow string after switching to another model of cams. What i find is that the serving of my string is make too tight.
For now, i just make my serving just tight enough and i do not have any of this problem. I did not even pre-stretch my string.

This is just my 2cents worth for the problem it happens to me.. =)... Hope it helps..


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

BarneySlayer said:


> the peep rotates almost 180 degrees when the bow hits let off.


Exactly what do you mean? Does your peep twist during the draw? Or does you peep twist that much as the cams roll over into the let off? And what brand are the strings? If they are ones that you made yourself then you might want to remake them, but if they are ordered then contact the maker with your questions. Do you know what material the strings are made of? You might want to shoot for a while to make sure that you get the creep out before doing anything though. -Chris


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

BarneySlayer said:


> I put on some new strings, and they're very nice, but the peep rotates almost 180 degrees when the bow hits let off.
> 
> I have been twiddling with twisting/untwisting cables and strings to try to get the cam timing/rotation dialed in, so hopefully I didn't futz anything up with that.
> 
> ...


Excessive peep rotation is usually the result of a poor string manufacturing process. How the string is served, twisted and tensioned can make or break the quality and stability of a string. Just over the past couple of weeks I replaced a couple of strings for friends due to poor peep stability. Both of these were the result of someone else's poor process. One of them actually had a full turn and a half of the peep on the draw cycle.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

The peep was turning only after the roll over when the string tension lessened.

The I e-mailed the manufacturer, and they explained that a batch had mistakenly missed a stretch process, apologized, built a replacement, tested it, verified zero rotation, and sent it out before I ever read the response.

I understand things happen. When somebody volunteers owning up to it, and takes extraordinary measures to make it right, that's a very good thing! Assuming the replacement string does in fact have no rotation, I will definitely be a repeat customer when it becomes necessary.


----------



## splitarrow08 (Jun 13, 2009)

how many shots on the string? most strings need to be shot in before the peep sight is intalled, the reason for this is that the strands that make up the string need to settle into place and the only way to do so is to shoot, once this is done your peep rotaion should be gone (depending on the string of corse) this can take anywhere form 30 to 100 shots again depending on the string and how its built. So I would maybe shoot some more and see if it improves before assuming its a poorly built string


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Good info. It had been shot maybe 20 times, sans peep. It did seem to be shooting well, from what I could tell. Replacement is on the way, though, so my curiosity will probably lose out to lack of time. Speaking of which, I should get out of here and finish working for the night!


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Peep rotation is usually a result of differential rates of twist between served and unserved sections of the string.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

FS560 said:


> Peep rotation is usually a result of differential rates of twist between served and unserved sections of the string.


So, if that's true, then we should reserve the string AFTER we've got everything else settled?


----------



## Eric131 (Oct 24, 2008)

BarneySlayer said:


> So, if that's true, then we should reserve the string AFTER we've got everything else settled?


Honestly, it's easier just to build another string. I hardly ever re-serve strings. I'd rather build another. Just my .02


Eric


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

I think I know the mfg! They gave me the same story when I first opened my doors, after the second I stopped using them. Would you care to share?


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

What causes peep sight rotation? Unequal twisting. Basically, their are three primary causes. First, the twisting was not uniformally applied. Second, the application of the serving introduced a torisional load which varied the twisting. This is general under the serving. The third is a little unusual. The color of string materials were slightly different in tensional properties. I have only seen this a few times and only had it happen twice. In both case, I bought a new spool of material. When I completed the twisting process and increased and decreased tension the string would rotate. When this happens it us the new material fault, it just won't play with the other string material even though it is the same type.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not going to name the manufacturer, because I don't know that it was anything but an honest mistake, a replacement was sent out immediately, and I don't want an exception to be taken as a representation of the work in general. I will say that it's not a large name manufacturer, so I'm guessing that it's not a supplier to many shops, but I don't know. 

Still, the set of strings it was replacing were made by a more established manufacturer, and the reason they were getting replaced was because the old set had cables that were both too long (like I couldn't twist them short enough without an insane amount of twisting) and completely uneven.

I think the replacement string should be in right now. I'll pick it up today, try it out, and see how it goes.

Thanks all for the info. The variance between the served twists and the unserved twists makes sense.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Deezlin said:


> The third is a little unusual. The color of string materials were slightly different in tensional properties.


I assume this is a theory as I think it would be hard to prove this out. I've actually used a combination of 452X and 8125 in a few test strings (I love to play) just to see how stable they would be. They actually worked out just fine. I'm thinking there may have been something else going on. I find that sometimes, no matter what, there seems to be one every so often that just dosen't meet expectations. Of course thats speaking of my own methods.


----------

